# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  New frogs doing well

## reptileszz

As some of you know I took the non-eating frog back to the petstore. They were nice enough to trade him in for a smaller albino one even without a receipt. Anyway, in addition to that albino I got another albino and a normal. So now there are 3. They are eating very well, ate as soon as they got here and continue to. And with 3 of them I dont have to worry about too many leftover pellets laying around the tank. I have not offered anything like worms yet as I want them to get used to eating pellets.

Thank you for all your help here. I think I've got this now.  :Smile: 

I do have one question about one of the albinos. When I brought him/her home it looked like he had algae on him but on closer inspection it looks like a pattern. I have tried to take some pics of it but they do not photograph well. Is this "reticulated" of some sort? Or are there patterned albinos out there?

Thank you,
Carole


I somehow managed to attach 3 pics twice. I can't seem to remove them without redoing the email. So just ignore the last 3 as they are the same! Sorry!

----------


## Necromencer

Looking good!

They do seem to look like reticulated ablinos, but I'm not entirely sure.

----------


## Carlos

Hi Carole!  Patterns on albinos are fine and not a cause of concern  :Frog Smile:  .

----------


## Tony

Definitely reticulated, pattern will become more defined as they mature.

----------


## reptileszz

> Definitely reticulated, pattern will become more defined as they mature.


AWESOME! I was looking for reticulated and thought they weren't really available locally. I will be able to tell them apart! WOO!

Thanks!
Carole

----------

